# Plus Size Jeggings?



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not to be confused with regular old leggings. Jeggings are 'Jean leggings', and they are a hot trend for this Fall, but I'm having a hard time finding them in plus sizes. I searched the net and I found a few, but they were European based companies. Anyone have any clue where I can get them in the states?

Here's a pic of what I'm talking about:


----------



## Sugar (Sep 23, 2009)

Corrected Jean Leggings Link






Although...they're not very flattering on larger bodies. 300lbs of body in a 20lb sack to steal a quote.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Corrected Jean Leggings Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!!! I agree they aren't the most flattering on big girls, but I think they would work cute with a long tunic, or cardi coat. I would NEVER wear them with a short shirt. I hated all leggings at first, but got into wearing them with long shirts/short dresses and they really caught on with me. I think if dressed correctly these could work on big girls too. 

Thank for the link! I hear you!  haha!


----------



## Tooz (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Although...they're not very flattering on larger bodies. 300lbs of body in a 20lb sack to steal a quote.



And I say, "fuck fashion rules." I wear loads of things that "fat girls shouldn't wear," and I look damn good doing it. 

ETA and jean/leggings look AMAZING with miniskirts on fat people.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw some at Walmart when i was there earlier this week. Not my bag but i saw them there


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2009)

They're all over One Stop Plus, including the ones that Sugar linked above.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Corrected Jean Leggings Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that depends on the body shape. Well, that and how much the individual cares about what other people think of her fashion choices. My mother has been wearing Wal-mart brand jeans like this for years. Only now are they called Jeggings. They used to just be called cheap and comfortable  I think that she looks wonderful in them. She wears a lot of tunics and flowing blouses with them. She's an apple, and leggings paired with a looser shirt give her a more balanced appearance. 

I think Jeggings would look great on any woman with long legs. 

Though I have to say I'd rather go nekkid then wear 'em myself. I just don't like that look. It was hip 'n cool in the late 80's, especially paired with high heels, and I didn't like it then, either.

ETA: Just saw Tooz' post about pairing them with a mini-skirt. I couldn't pull that off myself, but think that would look amazing on a younger woman, such as the OP.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 23, 2009)

I have several pair from Catherine's. They used to have them in different colors of stretch twill, but it seems like they only have them in light or dark denim this year. They're not really all that form fitting (they would be if you got a smaller size though) but they are the typical "jegging" type pants made from stretch denim with elastic waist, no pockets, and tapered legs. 

I like to wear them under long sweaters or tops. I started wearing them when fly-front jeans were bothering a scar I have on my belly, and found that they're comfortable and look fine as long as I have a longer top on over them. 

Tracy


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> They're all over One Stop Plus, including the ones that Sugar linked above.



For sure. For the whole of my life I couldn't swing a dead cat without knocking over a display with denim leggings on it in my size. I always thought they were lame as hell but one time I bought some by accident via mail order. I absolutely loved loved loved them on me though I was mortified that they were jeggings. I wore the heck out of them though. I never bought another pair for fear I would like those too.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 23, 2009)

I can NOT support this trend. Seriously, these are what my mom wore for YEARS until she wore out all her pairs.... they will never say anything but "mom" to me. She'll probably go buy a ton more now that they're in stores again. :doh: I can kind of see how they would work, maybe, but there's just this big ol' flashing "NO. THIS IS WHAT YOUR MOM WEARS." in my head. 

Also, I hate the word "jeggings". I'm just saying.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 23, 2009)

See the thing I've noticed about these Jeggings are there are TWO distinctive types. The first type are the ones that are basically leggings with a denim print and they look just like skinny jeans. These are the type I really like, but really can't find decent ones in plus size. The other type are the stereotypical mom ones we've seen for years that stores like Romans etc carry. We've ALL seen these- they have an elastic waist band, have SOME denim in them, but the denim has stretch to it. I honestly like the 'denim look' ones the best, but haven't found decent ones in my size. I think once they catch on with the masses, places like Torrid and Lane Bryant will carry them.

Thanks for the help though guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Sugar (Sep 23, 2009)

Tooz said:


> And I say, "fuck fashion rules." I wear loads of things that "fat girls shouldn't wear," and I look damn good doing it.
> 
> ETA and jean/leggings look AMAZING with miniskirts on fat people.



Does it get hot to wear pants and a skirt?


----------



## Teleute (Sep 23, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> See the thing I've noticed about these Jeggings are there are TWO distinctive types. The first type are the ones that are basically leggings with a denim print and they look just like skinny jeans. These are the type I really like, but really can't find decent ones in plus size. The other type are the stereotypical mom ones we've seen for years that stores like Romans etc carry. We've ALL seen these- they have an elastic waist band, have SOME denim in them, but the denim has stretch to it. I honestly like the 'denim look' ones the best, but haven't found decent ones in my size. I think once they catch on with the masses, places like Torrid and Lane Bryant will carry them.
> 
> Thanks for the help though guys! Much appreciated!




Ohhhh, I see what you mean. That does sound better than the mom ones.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's an example of my babblings lol

Leggins with a denim look:





Denim with stretch


----------



## Tooz (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Does it get hot to wear pants and a skirt?



Not in Maine! Though jean leggings aren't as thick as jean jeans, you know?


----------



## Sugar (Sep 23, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Thank you!!! I agree they aren't the most flattering on big girls, but I think they would work cute with a long tunic, or cardi coat. I would NEVER wear them with a short shirt. I hated all leggings at first, but got into wearing them with long shirts/short dresses and they really caught on with me. I think if dressed correctly these could work on big girls too.
> 
> Thank for the link! I hear you!  haha!



You'll have to show us what you come up with!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yessssss I want a pair of these too. I thought I saw them once at Torrid but now I don't see them anymore. Maybe I was dreaming.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 23, 2009)

trendier, update versions from torrid

you can also check wetseal to see if they have them 

View attachment 505303_hi.jpg


View attachment 529118_hi.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Sep 23, 2009)

Wet Seal does have them.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2009)

dude since when does Wet Seal carry plus size? I'm pretty excited about this even though it only goes to a 24.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know, it still seems like a shirt with a tuxedo painted on the front. I'd have to see one in person but they still don't seem that much different than the mom jeans.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 23, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> dude since when does Wet Seal carry plus size? I'm pretty excited about this even though it only goes to a 24.



For awhile now I'd say. I bought a bunch of stuff to take with me overseas on vacay back in July; it was cheap and I wasn't worried about messing any of it up. 

Now, if Charlotte Russe starts carrying plus I'll be a happy gal.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 23, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't know, it still seems like a shirt with a tuxedo painted on the front. I'd have to see one in person but they still don't seem that much different than the mom jeans.



It's the small things like the rise/inseam that makes the jeggings different from the mom jeans. If you sit and stand too long in mom jeans, your crotch is to your knees by the end of the day; not so with the jeggings. For some reason they almost always end up baggy looking and the leggings don't do that.


----------



## Sugar (Sep 23, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> It's the small things like the rise/inseam that makes the jeggings different from the mom jeans. If you sit and stand too long in mom jeans, your crotch is to your knees by the end of the day; not so with the jeggings. For some reason they almost always end up baggy looking and the leggings don't do that.



Then what's the difference between jeggings and skinny jeans because they look exactly the same from the torrid pics?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spandex content. Leggings have a slightly higher percentage (normally) than regular denim.

I haven't seen the denim leggings in person, but I will be in a Torrid over the weekend so I'll report back on if they're worth it or not.


----------



## Sugar (Sep 23, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Spandex content. Leggings have a slightly higher percentage (normally) than regular denim.
> 
> I haven't seen the denim leggings in person, but I will be in a Torrid over the weekend so I'll report back on if they're worth it or not.



This thread has opened my eyes...and made me confident in my choice of jeans, cords or dresses only.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucky said:


> This thread has opened my eyes...and made me confident in my choice of jeans, cords or dresses only.



I hear ya', sugah!  I personally will pass on the trend, but since I planned on doing some shopping in Torrid, I figure checking them out can't hurt...much.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> For awhile now I'd say. I bought a bunch of stuff to take with me overseas on vacay back in July; it was cheap and I wasn't worried about messing any of it up.
> 
> Now, if Charlotte Russe starts carrying plus I'll be a happy gal.



Yeah, I'm pretty excited about this. I'd love for CR to start carrying plus size, their stuff is gorg.



ashmamma84 said:


> It's the small things like the rise/inseam that makes the jeggings different from the mom jeans. If you sit and stand too long in mom jeans, your crotch is to your knees by the end of the day; not so with the jeggings. For some reason they almost always end up baggy looking and the leggings don't do that.



Another thing I'd like to add, mom jeans are one dimensional color, generally that typical blue jean color where as jeggings appear to be more like fashion jeans but in legging style.. like different washes and whiskers and fading in certain areas, etc.



Lucky said:


> Then what's the difference between jeggings and skinny jeans because they look exactly the same from the torrid pics?



Jeggings don't have buttons/zippers and they're thinner and pull on like regular leggings.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dude I did NOT know Wetseal carried plus sizes either!! How do their sizes run? Like is there 3x a true 3x? That's pretty exciting though!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 24, 2009)

I still have an acid washed pair from the 80's. Even tho they are a size 18, I can still fit into them even tho I am a 24 now. But they are kinda wearing so I need another pair to replace them. Sad thing I can't find them in the acid washed shade mine are in. The Roamans and Woman Within catalogs & their websites are the place I have seen them at. They look best with a longer top or at least one covering the stomach...


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 24, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Although...they're not very flattering on larger bodies. 300lbs of body in a 20lb sack to steal a quote.



I have to say this really REALLY annoyed me. I can go to plenty of places on the net to be told that big girls cant look good in 'whatever' and I was surprised to see your post on the Dims Fashion Board. 
I'm glad Tooz already called you on this and that Ash posted some pictures of a bigger girl looking seriously hot in them but I still think it might have been nicer if you stated your views with slightly more tact.

Sorry to be so blunt, but :doh:

Tracey


----------



## AshleyEileen (Sep 24, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> trendier, update versions from torrid
> 
> you can also check wetseal to see if they have them



I bought the pull on skinnies from Torrid. I ordered a 5 and they were way too small. They were supposed to be like a 28-32-ish. I gave them to my friend who's a 24-26. They fit her well.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I bought the pull on skinnies from Torrid. I ordered a 5 and they were way too small. They were supposed to be like a 28-32-ish. I gave them to my friend who's a 24-26. They fit her well.



That's so disappointing:/


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Dude I did NOT know Wetseal carried plus sizes either!! How do their sizes run? Like is there 3x a true 3x? That's pretty exciting though!!



It looks like they're junior plus sizes so probably smaller than a normal 3x but I can usually squeeze into some junior plus stuff and I'm a 26/28.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 29, 2009)

Jeggings are the staple of my life! Mine are from New Look in the Uk, they are dirt cheap......I own 3 pairs now, and regardless of that ridiculous 300lb statement, I rock them! Sorry to big myself up, but they are fab with a tunic, longline shirt and boots! They fit like a pair of skinnies, but with amazing comfort! Evans also have them and so do Yours

New Look
http://www.newlook.co.uk/women/inspire/inspire_hosiery/ProductList.aspx

Evans
http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...0500&parent_category_rn=69509&langId=-1&top=Y

Yours
http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Plus_Size_Fuller_Figure_Grey_Pull_On_Denim_Jegging-(4388).aspx

Best prices are on Yours and New Look!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 29, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Here's an example of my babblings lol
> 
> Leggins with a denim look:
> 
> ...


Seriously, dont overlook the actual denim ones.....the ones in the Uk in plus sizes at the mo, have been updated from the old style ones, the legs are tapered and they have a great fit! Granted, when I bought my first pair they didnt look much cop on the hanger, but I tried them on and fell in love......I personally reckon to elongate legs, while wearing them, team them with pointy courts, or pointy flats......keeps the silhoutte of the leg.

DONT OVERLOOK THE JEGGING LADIES!!!!


----------



## Flutterby68 (Sep 29, 2009)

These go up to a size 36 in some colors, which I think is about a 6x. http://www.roamans.com/clothing/Str...43&DeptId=9831&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0

I've purchased from Roamans MANY times and have always found their products a good deal for the money, and their customer service is excellent.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 29, 2009)

Twenty years ago, I thought that the height of fashion was a pair of stirrup pants or leggings paired with a chunky, oversized, color blocked sweater and ankle-high boots with thick cotton socks folded around the edges (matching the hue of the sweater, natch). Now, I'm seeing all but the footwear returning/recycling as Fashionista Must-Haves 2010. 

Seriously - am I the only one who sees this? I can't be the only 40-something in this crowd.

Disclaimer: Not dissin' the styles, per se. Just wondering aloud that I've lived long enough to see a trend recycling itself.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Twenty years ago, I thought that the height of fashion was a pair of stirrup pants or leggings paired with a chunky, oversized, color blocked sweater and ankle-high boots with thick cotton socks folded around the edges (matching the hue of the sweater, natch). .



TraciJo - happy memories, all it would need would be a sideways pony tail sticking out the top of the head to complete the look. No, you're not the only one who remembers 

Tracey xx


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 29, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> TraciJo - happy memories, all it would need would be a sideways pony tail sticking out the top of the head to complete the look. No, you're not the only one who remembers
> 
> Tracey xx



No no no, Tracey. A bubble-head perm shellacked into place with a can of hairspray completes THAT look. 

But I remember that crazy pony. Thanks for the snort of glee I had at the memory


----------



## Flutterby68 (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't forget leg warmers, jelly shoes, and hair tall enough to get caught in a ceiling fan, held in place with 1/2 can of Aqua Net!


----------



## Teleute (Sep 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Twenty years ago, I thought that the height of fashion was a pair of stirrup pants or leggings paired with a chunky, oversized, color blocked sweater and ankle-high boots with thick cotton socks folded around the edges (matching the hue of the sweater, natch). Now, I'm seeing all but the footwear returning/recycling as Fashionista Must-Haves 2010.
> 
> Seriously - am I the only one who sees this? I can't be the only 40-something in this crowd.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not dissin' the styles, per se. Just wondering aloud that I've lived long enough to see a trend recycling itself.



You know, I'm only 25, and I also remember that! Man, when I was little, I pretty much LIVED in my bright almost-knee-length sweater and stirrup pants. I think my mom only went with it because it was a) easy to find from Goodwill and b) stretchy, so she didn't have to buy me more of them all the damn time. I NEVER liked the top/sideways ponytails, though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2009)

I remember going to the Billy Idol concert wearing a pair of spandex pants, gray suade slouch ankle boots, an oversized blazer, neon pink lipstick, my teased up mohawk and some Lee press-on nails thinking I was cooler than cool. Me and my best friend Kim.


----------



## katorade (Sep 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Twenty years ago, I thought that the height of fashion was a pair of stirrup pants or leggings paired with a chunky, oversized, color blocked sweater and ankle-high boots with thick cotton socks folded around the edges (matching the hue of the sweater, natch). Now, I'm seeing all but the footwear returning/recycling as Fashionista Must-Haves 2010.
> 
> Seriously - am I the only one who sees this? I can't be the only 40-something in this crowd.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not dissin' the styles, per se. Just wondering aloud that I've lived long enough to see a trend recycling itself.



Oh believe me, the shoes are back, too, and I lust after them.

Also, I just had this conversation with myself:

"Twenty years? What the hell is she talking about, that was only....*counts*....oh god...*puts cereal spoon down*."


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 29, 2009)

katorade said:


> Oh believe me, the shoes are back, too, and I lust after them.
> 
> Also, I just had this conversation with myself:
> 
> "Twenty years? What the hell is she talking about, that was only....*counts*....oh god...*puts cereal spoon down*."



Well, see, I knew that it was 20 years ago because I remember my favorite outfit: Black stirrups, a huge black, white and pink color-blocked sweater, black leather ankle boots and pink cotton tube socks rolled down to cover the top flap of the boots. Add to this look a black & white poodle appliqued to the front of the sweater. And please don't forget the chunky pink and black accessories coz I never did. I remember feeling hot damn FINE in that get-up. I was 21, a senior in college, and I knew that in this outfit, coupled with the can of Aqua Net it took to maintain my bubble perm, I could rule the world. 

Twenty years later, I know something about myself that I didn't know then: I have hideous, hideous taste when it comes to cutting-edge fashion. So I ignore my base instinct to purchase what I think looks great and instead stock up on the classics: crisp white cotton blouses, cable-knits in solid colors, Levis, classic cut pants suits, and just about anything from Macy's with a (cheap) "Style & Co" label. Safe. Nuetral. Blah.


----------



## katorade (Sep 29, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, see, I knew that it was 20 years ago because I remember my favorite outfit: Black stirrups, a huge black, white and pink color-blocked sweater, black leather ankle boots and pink cotton tube socks rolled down to cover the top flap of the boots. Add to this look a black & white poodle appliqued to the front of the sweater. And please don't forget the chunky pink and black accessories coz I never did. I remember feeling hot damn FINE in that get-up. I was 21, a senior in college, and I knew that in this outfit, coupled with the can of Aqua Net it took to maintain my bubble perm, I could rule the world.
> 
> Twenty years later, I know something about myself that I didn't know then: I have hideous, hideous taste when it comes to cutting-edge fashion. So I ignore my base instinct to purchase what I think looks great and instead stock up on the classics: crisp white cotton blouses, cable-knits in solid colors, Levis, classic cut pants suits, and just about anything from Macy's with a (cheap) "Style & Co" label. Safe. Nuetral. Blah.



I see your pink and black monstrosity and raise you my red, white, blue, green, and black sweater covered in zippers that didn't open, save for one that opened into a breast pocket, coupled with stirrup pants, L.A.Gears, and a piece of stretchy lace tied in a bow as a headband. TAKE THAT.

I stick to more classic stuff now, as well, so I don't have to look back in 10 years and go "what the hell is _that_?" I'm just gonna go ahead and skip the jeggings this decade around, seeing as how the memories from the first one are traumatic enough.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2009)

stirrup pants...now I am remembering my time of working at The Limited...rounders and rounders of....stirrup pants........however, the memory also includes my golden silk Anne Klein blazer:wubu:...that thing ( along with ropes of pearls and jet beads ) had me snag that hideous job.........back to your jeggings


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 29, 2009)

katorade said:


> I see your pink and black monstrosity and raise you my *red, white, blue, green, and black sweater covered in zippers that didn't open, save for one that opened into a breast pocket, coupled with stirrup pants, L.A.Gears, and a piece of stretchy lace tied in a bow as a headband*. TAKE THAT.
> 
> I stick to more classic stuff now, as well, so I don't have to look back in 10 years and go "what the hell is _that_?" I'm just gonna go ahead and skip the jeggings this decade around, seeing as how the memories from the first one are traumatic enough.



You. Win.

I'm just going to hitch my pants up, grab my little red wagon, and toddle on home now .... :bow:


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2009)

1) This explains what I've seen some of the girls in my son's class wearing. Here I thought that because they were growing so fast their dresses had become too short so they were wearing jeans underneath--I'd figured it was just typical weird tween fashion sense. Either way....looked bizarre to my eyes. Granted, they may have been using stretch jeans, as discussed above? And also granted, a lot of fashion looks bizarre to my eyes.

2) Is there any name that could be found for these things other than "Jeggings" It sounds kind of like the name of some horrible medical condition  "Please contribute to the Jeggings Syndrome Foundation. With your help, a cure can be found!"

3) I don't know what other guys thought, but man was I happy when the stirrup pant plus bulky sweater thing faded out. I guess it was good for women who didn't want male eyes noticing their figures, but I was in my early twenties at the time and very, very, ardently wanted to notice female figures.

4) My real reason for posting: what is your guess--passing trend gone by next summer, or around for a while? In other words should I be scouting for these for a Christmas present for my wife in the name of keeping her wardrobe up to date with current trends? Or just let it wash on by?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2009)

Tad said:


> 1) This explains what I've seen some of the girls in my son's class wearing. Here I thought that because they were growing so fast their dresses had become too short so they were wearing jeans underneath--I'd figured it was just typical weird tween fashion sense. Either way....looked bizarre to my eyes. Granted, they may have been using stretch jeans, as discussed above? And also granted, a lot of fashion looks bizarre to my eyes.
> 
> 2) Is there any name that could be found for these things other than "Jeggings" It sounds kind of like the name of some horrible medical condition  "Please contribute to the Jeggings Syndrome Foundation. With your help, a cure can be found!"
> 
> ...



I vote wash on by. I can't imagine those things being written up in the "Style" section as a must have classic next year. It's a trend.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 30, 2009)

Nah, you're not the only 40 something on here.  I can remember wearing stirrup pants when I was young in the 60's. They called them ski pants back then. When they came back in in the late 80's or early 80's I got a coupla pairs but have outgrown them which is fine by me as I don't really care for them anymore.

I still have my 80's acid washed jean leggings which I wrote about on here once. I want to get another pair just like them as I am no longer a size 18 but am a 24 (I still fit into them tho) and they are kinda wearing (keep having to sew the crotch). I've seen them in the Roamans and Woman Within catalogs over the yrs. It looks like the 80's styles are coming back in...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Twenty years ago, I thought that the height of fashion was a pair of stirrup pants or leggings paired with a chunky, oversized, color blocked sweater and ankle-high boots with thick cotton socks folded around the edges (matching the hue of the sweater, natch). Now, I'm seeing all but the footwear returning/recycling as Fashionista Must-Haves 2010.
> 
> Seriously - am I the only one who sees this? I can't be the only 40-something in this crowd.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not dissin' the styles, per se. Just wondering aloud that I've lived long enough to see a trend recycling itself.



Avenue has stirrup pants...


They's be returning!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 30, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Avenue has stirrup pants...
> 
> 
> They's be returning!



I'm going to go get in line for my Members Only jacket. While I'm there, should I pick up a pair of fingerless gloves and a passel o' leg warmers for you?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm going to go get in line for my Members Only jacket. While I'm there, should I pick up a pair of fingerless gloves and a passel o' leg warmers for you?



Members Only is the new hotness now. 

http://www.membersonlystyle.com/shop/shop.php/womens-core/jackets/nylon/solid-colors/c_15.html

Git ready, TraciJo!  You should cop a zebra print or maybe a turquoise colored one. That'd be hot.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey I still have leg warmers lol. Pair them up with my leggings I am good to go. I bought a sleeveless top recently in Cato for $3.99. I has buttons on each shoulder and reminded me of the 80's for some reason...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 1, 2009)

FYI: I loved me some stirrup pants when I was in elementary school. They paired well with all my cartoon character tees/turtlenecks/sweatshirts and saddle shoes with ruffled socks.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> FYI: I loved me some stirrup pants when I was in elementary school. They paired well with all my cartoon character tees/turtlenecks/sweatshirts and saddle shoes with ruffled socks.



My mom used to make me wear them and I HATED them so much. I was like MOM YOU'RE MAKING ME LOOK SO STUPID, SRSLY.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 2, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> My mom used to make me wear them and I HATED them so much. I was like MOM YOU'RE MAKING ME LOOK SO STUPID, SRSLY.



Every fat girl wore that outfit!


----------



## Weeze (Oct 2, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Every fat girl wore that outfit!



dude. I didn't get fat til I was like, 12 and I STILL had that outfit 

tweety bird for the win.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 2, 2009)

krismiss said:


> dude. I didn't get fat til I was like, 12 and I STILL had that outfit
> 
> tweety bird for the win.



I was still wearing character tees and such in middle school.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a mini mouse oversized tee with red leggings covered in white polka dots........agreed, every fat girl had that outfit! Also, loadssssssssssss of ski pants! Or jodpurs!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 2, 2009)

hahaha yes, we were all so fashionable when we were younger:]


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Oct 2, 2009)

I still remember my oversized Tweeety sweater- and I had matching sweat pants- I kid you not. I wore that little ditty into middle school too, then one day I think I looked at some little 2nd graders and realized we should not be wearing the same outfit...


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not a leggings or jeggings type of girl. I remember when that was in style in the early 90's. And I refuse to wear it again. 

Anyway, Dots has some that were decent looking. I wouldn't wear them, but they looked like the type you're describing.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 3, 2009)

Ya'll were way after my time lol. When I was in grade school girls had to wear dresses to class & weren't allowed to wear pants. So we wore mini-skirts...


----------



## Frankie (Oct 3, 2009)

krismiss said:


> dude. I didn't get fat til I was like, 12 and I STILL had that outfit
> 
> tweety bird for the win.



Hell, I wore that outfit and I'm about 15 years older than you!


----------

